# sat nav



## GARY ENGLISH (Dec 17, 2006)

i use a tom tom 5 on a dell axim pocket pc been  very good especially abroad could do with up date on bridge height and widths


----------



## terry1956 (Dec 18, 2006)

*updates*

hi, partner uses tom tom, she updates from the tom tom site. I have know idea if it gives bridge info thoe, would be useful if it did. Beter still would be good food markets, low cost diesel, and when in italy good ice cream and pizza  
terry


----------



## Nosha (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Sat Nav*

Perhaps we should start a sat nav section!?!

I use my boat Garmin to feed a little IBM 10" laptop, for ease I use Autoroute 2006, and for tricky stuff Navigator 6 which covers all of Europe and a bit beyond.

I know there's a truckers road atlas of GB giving bridge info, but is there ANY sat nav software doing the same?? (Can confirm through friends use Tomtom is the best software to use).


----------



## merlin wanderer (Dec 28, 2006)

GARMIN 660 its got the lot buy online save £50


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Jan 1, 2007)

*Sat Nav Change!*

Were currently using our tomtom 5 software on ourmobiles. We have the O2 Mini S XDA and it runs a treat. Have been using it over xmas and very impressed. Used to use a HP PDA and with it now being on our phones its great as we only have to carry one thing!


----------



## knoxy (Mar 1, 2007)

use tomtom hope to start logging all potential wild spots on this would also benifit if others posted said co-ordinates


----------



## Trevor (Mar 1, 2007)

knoxy said:
			
		

> use tomtom hope to start logging all potential wild spots on this would also benifit if others posted said co-ordinates
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldone (Mar 2, 2007)

just what i tried to suggest, a couple of days ago.
build up a database of lat/long coordinates of good bad or indifferent.
places i visit, then post for all. instead of vague directions. which can be difficult late at night, or bad weather, perhaps a colour coded system of markings to identify the good etc,
regards to all Ian,


----------



## Journeyman (Mar 2, 2007)

*Location data base*

Would a snap shot of the map be any use. Its quite an easy process if you run a GPS/laptop system. Not sure if it can be done from your phone or PDA tho? It would be nice if you could make your Lat/longs linkable to take you straight to the location at the click of your mouse, but I guess copy and paste isn't too bad. Will do some trials and post later....


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 2, 2007)

I bought a packard bell about a year ago and it is probably the worst one of the lot. You can't even use postcode finder in it as it doesn't have that facility.


----------



## oldone (Mar 2, 2007)

*location data base*

i use autoroute, edit/find. then input co ordinates,mark with pushpins and
save as axe file. then using a freeware prog POIconverter, can save as
tomtom poi file or also memory map overlay.garmin etc.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

*Garmin*

Thinking of buying a Garmin Nuvi, either a 350,360 or more probably a 660.
Has anyone got one of these & can advise. Thanks


----------



## walkers (Mar 4, 2007)

*navman*

Hi We use a navman F20 with the desktop software, j ust put in the gps locations into csv file, and hey presto its on the navman. We have found it no problem and its serving us well.


----------



## virgil (Mar 4, 2007)

*Stolen...*

Hi there Walkers....Welcome to Wildcamping!

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but it looks as though someone has stolen the legs from the dogs in your avatar!


----------



## guest (Mar 4, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> Hi there Walkers....Welcome to Wildcamping!
> 
> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but it looks as though someone has stolen the legs from the dogs in your avatar!


welcome to the walkers,i think virg that they prob just walked them a lot and they have worn down their legs


----------



## virgil (Mar 4, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> welcome to the walkers,i think virg that they prob just walked them a lot and they have worn down their legs



Of course... They are Walkers!


----------



## walkers (Mar 4, 2007)

*our babies*

they are  our babies and ever so effective guard hounds, they are mini daxies and love wildcamping to the point that i can't even go tothe van unaccompanied. we have had our van since last august and wild camped several times with our babies


----------



## guest (Mar 4, 2007)

walkers said:
			
		

> they are  our babies and ever so effective guard hounds, they are mini daxies and love wildcamping to the point that i can't even go tothe van unaccompanied. we have had our van since last august and wild camped several times with our babies


we have millie our boxer dog to accompany us everywhere but today she seems very happy to be home?? prob cause her mummy is ill after drinking too much last night ha ha   it wouldnt be the same without her being with us in the M/H


----------



## tjay (Mar 4, 2007)

*gps info*

Hi Gary,re info for bridges,supermarkets ect. Go onto www.poihandlers.com click on downloads for your GPS (i have a tom tom 510) save to a file on your computer(my documents) they are zip files. Once done use your computer to open them.Connect your GPS,click on my computer,open the file,open the GPS. then right click on paste to transfer to from file to the gps.It took me a few times to get it right but once done all the info you want and more is available.Please ensure that your card is big enough before you start (i have a one gig card in mine)
      Hope that this helps,Tom

P.S. once done you can program your tom tom to warn you when you pass by the poi's (points of interest) i.e bridges,shops,fuel ect


----------



## Badboy (Mar 5, 2007)

Take a look on www.pocketgpsworld.com might have what your looking for and its only £19.00 a year to join all your camera updates and maps are on there as well as much more.


----------



## seamusog (Mar 6, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Thinking of buying a Garmin Nuvi, either a 350,360 or more probably a 660.
> Has anyone got one of these & can advise. Thanks


I have a nuvi 660 *****,I also have a Dayton ds 550 fitted into my van,the garmin is much,much better,used it all over europe and cannot fault it,I have never added anything to it as I dont know how to do it,but I will be watching this thread and if you buy one I will be looking for tips,paddywhack.


----------



## seamusog (Mar 6, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Seamusog,  Thanks for that reassurance. If I get one I think it will be the Nuvi 660.
> I can buy it with all the European Aires pre loaded for £389.
> I know I can get it cheaper but I think it is worth it with the preloads.
> Do U miss a north marker as I believe that it do's not have one?


Paid £360 for mine from halfords,I would have went for the pre loaded job if it was available,I'm afraid I do not know what you mean re 'north marker' I just switch on,set destination and go,I'm so stupid with these things its probably for the best.I would like to get the aires downloaded tho'.We went from Scotland to Malaga,Malaga to the Algarve then the return journey without any problems,eventually turned off my Daymon system.I believe the tt is similar but the 660 is slimline and fits neatly into any pocket.I am totally happy with it,regards seamus.


----------



## virgil (Mar 6, 2007)

Mine is switchable from, either showing the direction you are heading at the top of the screen and the map scrolls down 

or 

with the top of the screen as north and the map moves like an OS map with you, if you are heading east the screen will scroll L-R.


----------



## virgil (Mar 6, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> Mine is switchable from, either showing the direction you are heading at the top of the screen and the map scrolls down
> 
> or
> 
> with the top of the screen as north and the map moves like an OS map with you, if you are heading east the screen will scroll L-R.




Sorry... R-L!  D'oh!


----------



## amforay (Apr 11, 2008)

*Large vehicle sat nav*

Hi all

I am new to the forum but have been reading your comments with interest, I am in the market for a new van and some toys to fit to it.

I have come across a sat nav unit with truck data in it which will plan routes around low bridges, narrow roads, weight restrictions etc.

I found it here:

http://www.conrad-anderson.co.uk/satellitenavigationsystems/PN6000TSN.htm 

I have played with it briefly at the NEC caravan show in February, but have never used it in anger.

Sorry if this sounds like spam, thought you might be interested.

AMF


----------



## pam (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi got a bit of a prob-hubby fancies a sat nav for birthday and I have no idea what exactley I am looking for. Anyone out there who could give some advice Please.


----------

